# What to do in a cashflow crunch



## brucecampbell (Apr 29, 2017)

We have all heard the statistic; 80% of all small businesses will close their doors within the first 5 years. And a further 50% will close in the next 5 years.

The common thread in all of these closures is a lack of cashflow or in other words an inability to meet the monthly expenses and payments required to maintain the business.


----------

